# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  iOS 11.1 beta 3, có gì mới trên bản phát hành này?

## hoangkien207

iOS 11.1 beta 3, có gì mới trên bản phát hành này?
*Apple tiếp tục tung ra bản cập nhật iOS 11.1 beta 3. Trong bài viết, mình sẽ đưa ra các tính năng mới nhất có trong bản phát hành này.*
Không giống như các phiên bản beta trước đó bao gồm khá nhiều biểu tượng emoji mới và sự trở lại của tính năng đa nhiệm 3D Touch bằng cử chỉ, bản phát hành iOS 11.1 beta 3 không quá nhiều tính năng hấp dẫn. Điều đó cho thấy rằng có khả năng nhà Táo sẽ đưa lên các phiên bản phía sau.

Có thể cho rằng các tính năng mới lớn nhất được tìm thấy trong iOS 11.1 beta 3 là một sửa chữa cho các vấn để về khung hình khi bạn sử dụng 3D Touch để có các phím tắt hành động nhanh chóng. Trên các phiên bản trước của iOS, gọi một menu hành động nhanh chóng bằng cách sử dụng một cử chỉ 3D Touch ở điện thoại có pin dưới 50% sẽ dễ bị giật khung hình.

Với iOS 11.1 beta 3, menu hành động nhanh chóng xuất hiện không có bất kỳ vấn đề về khung hình. Nó không phải là một sự thay đổi rất lớn nhưng việc sửa chữa sẽ cung cấp trải nghiệm mượt mà hơn khi 3D Touch lên biểu tượng ứng dụng.

Khả năng để gọi danh sách thông báo gần đây với sự hỗ trợ của việc thu gọn màn hình từ Touch ID cũng trở lại với iOS 11.1 beta 3. Người sử dụng phiên bản Plus của iPhone chắc chắn sẽ đánh giá cao sự tiện dụng của tính năng này.

Bạn đã xác định được bất kỳ tính năng bổ sung của những thay đổi trong iOS 11.1 beta 3? Hãy chắc chắn rằng nó có ích với cá nhân bạn trước khi cập nhật vì nó chỉ trong giai đoạn thử nghiệm và có thể tồn đọng các vấn đề cho iPhone, iPad.

----------

